# Crabs with ghost shrimp



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

if i put a a fiddler or red crab with my ghost shrimp would the ghost shrimp get eaten?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Most likely.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

just what i thiought. thANX


----------

